# Which AV will best suit my needs?



## MenTaLLyMenTaL (Dec 23, 2005)

I've read the Reviews, but am not able to decide which one to use.

What I want in the AV:

1) Obviuosly a good protection from viruses, trojans, spyware etc
2) Least memory intensive
3) Should give option to disable it from a normal User account also (in XP)
4) Should give a detailed name of a malware when found (I hate the name Avast shows - just like Trojano/123)
5) Should give option to exclude some folders from scanning
6) Updates
7) Should have a onAcces scanner
8) Don't need email scanner
9) May or maynot be freeware

I've tried
1) Mcafee 9 (only for a few minutes) - Very memory intensive
2) Panda Personal - Slowed down startup, didnt look satisfactory
3) Avast free - Nice but not good in detecting and not satisfactory virus names
4) BitDefender - I liked very much, not much memory intensive. Only thing for which i removed it yday is it freezes Opera when its loading a page and i cant do with opera freezing every now and then
5) AntiVir - Temporarily installed till i get satisfactory response from here, but i find it very less memory intensive. Extremely happy with it, but i dont know how good its detection is. I tried testing it with EICAR, it detected .com while downloading, but didnt detect .zip and .txt.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 23, 2005)

this has been posted many time 
please search
moreover ,

i suggest goin for Norton-2006
coz arguably nortan is the best
albiet the system resources anamoly

but it too has been cleared up in Nortan-2006


----------



## kikass (Dec 23, 2005)

try NOD32..... i started using it a month or so back and it hasnt given me any problems as yet... very good detection, low memory usage, small update sizes. used to have norton 2005, totally updated, but NOD has detected and removed quite a few trojans from my installation which norton didnt even detect.


----------



## Sajeev (Dec 23, 2005)

You have not tried the best antivirus software!!
You MUST try these two 
1)KASPERSKY ANTIVIRUS 2006 & ANTI HACKER(firewall)
2)PC-CILLIN INTERNET SECURITY 2006

Pc-cillin has spyware detection & fraud detection(like in IE 7 beta) and lots of other features

both as as good if not better than Norton in terms of protection , they dont eat up your system resources either 
Dont go for ANY SYMANTEC PRODUCT they just got lucky so many people brought their product


----------



## ashnik (Dec 23, 2005)

try Ewido, i have been using it for 2 months.
it also scans for malwares and registry changes.


----------



## __Virus__ (Dec 23, 2005)

"IF" you are or wud like to use Norton, I recommend you to go for Norton corporate versions. Oh my it consumes not much than 350 k of memory.

BTW is it true with Norton getting low on system resources in version 2006 ?


----------



## MenTaLLyMenTaL (Dec 24, 2005)

About Norton, i myself have seen it cannot detect some trojans when packed a little (I tried at Yahoo Mail for testing). And when i had NAV 2004, it ate resources. So if its gonna become a better detector and eat low resources in 2006, i'll get it.

But after reading the reviews in other section, I'll try NOD32 first coz low use of resources is my first priority.


----------



## janitha (Dec 24, 2005)

MenTaLLyMenTaL said:
			
		

> About Norton, i myself have seen it cannot detect some trojans when packed a little (I tried at Yahoo Mail for testing). And when i had NAV 2004, it ate resources. So if its gonna become a better detector and eat low resources in 2006, i'll get it.
> 
> But after reading the reviews in other section, I'll try NOD32 first coz low use of resources is my first priority.



I have been using Avast for more than one year now, but along with Zone Alarm, Spybot, AdAware and Spywareblaster and now MS Antispyware also. Earlier it was Win 98 and now Win XP SPII. Never had any problem. It is low on usage of resources, especally when compared to Norton which I was using earlier for many years. And it is updted almost daily and sometimes more than once daily. And it is *free*.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 24, 2005)

i would say go for *Kaspersky AntiVirus Personal Pro 5.0*



			
				Sajeev said:
			
		

> 1)KASPERSKY ANTIVIRUS 2006 & ANTI HACKER(firewall)



the 2006 is still in beta stage... & it has had its problem... many problem is still yet to be solve... lots of bug is still their to be removed... imfact they delayed its release... check the KAV official forum

i suggest those who considering to go for 2006 version of KAV to waut a little bit... the KAV 5.0 is still the best even every other AVS company have brought 2006 new version... *up2date KAV 5.0 still the best...*

but the KAV is a little resource hungry... untill u scan the whole HDD once...


----------



## h_kunte (Dec 24, 2005)

Kspersky Anti Virus shall fulfill ur needs to the T.....I have _heard_ that NAV 2006 is no all that resource hungry, but I am paranoid about it & will not recommend it to anyone....

You may also try Quick Heal.....It is damn fast...very low on resources & its detection rate is very good.....The only con....Far too many false alarms....

HK


----------



## MenTaLLyMenTaL (Dec 24, 2005)

I think i'll sick to NOD32 now that i have it installed. I'll try QuickHeal also later.


----------



## invisible (Dec 24, 2005)

suggest only one good AV.
everyone is saying their own antivirus is the best like norton,kasper,jumbo,panda,nod,avg,qucikdeal,bit,fut,mandra,pcclean,........ wtf?


----------



## invisible (Dec 24, 2005)

MenTaLLyMenTaL said:
			
		

> I think i'll sick to NOD32 now that i have it installed. I'll try QuickHeal also later.


Hey why dont you try Zonealarm antivirus 5(not 6)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 24, 2005)

^^^
@invisible - ITs still a myth as to which is the best Anti... it takes time deciding..


----------



## invisible (Dec 24, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> ^^^
> ITs still a myth as to which is the best Anti... it takes time deciding..


zonealarm antivirus 5 is the best with no bugs,no system slowness,very very good antivirus protection(even while visiting harmful sites like freeserials),best firewall

dont go for 6 version too buggy and slows the system to an extent


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 24, 2005)

Yes and u might like to add one more thing - "Does nothing, not even warns/disables ur virii, purely unobtrusive and useless, all for jus $435739457 only"


----------



## invisible (Dec 24, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Yes and u might like to add one more thing - "Does nothing, not even warns/disables ur virii, purely unobtrusive and useless, all for jus $435739457 only"


wtf 
i used norton before but wtf it didnt detect many worms while visiting crack sites
 
but with ZA5 it simply superb

dont post such **** comments without testing it


----------



## con_tester (Dec 24, 2005)

MenTaLLyMenTaL said:
			
		

> AntiVir - Temporarily installed till i get satisfactory response from here, but i find it very less memory intensive. Extremely happy with it, but i dont know how good its detection is. I tried testing it with EICAR, it detected .com while downloading, but didnt detect .zip and .txt.



I m also using it and I m fond of this free av.
I suggest just stick with it..


----------



## invisible (Dec 24, 2005)

mental test this one
*rapidshare.de/files/8281319/zaAvSetup_55_094_000.exe.html 

this comes with AV + FW .FW might be confusing for u in the initial state but its simple.


----------



## MenTaLLyMenTaL (Dec 24, 2005)

For ZA AV - 



> System Requirements:
> Windows 98SE/ME/2000 Pro/XP. *Pentium III 450 MHz or higher*. 50MB of available hard disk space. Internet access. Minimum system RAM: 48MB (98SE/ME), 64MB (2000 Pro), 128MB (XP). More Info



Other AVs dont require so much which means that ZA will be more resource hungry than them.

Right now i am quite satisfied with NOD32 and next to it is AntiVir. I am just not sure of their virus detection capabilities. If they are good in detecting, then that's my final.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 24, 2005)

Yeah, if you want a good and nice and light AV, go for NOD32. Otherwise Kaspersky could be a second choice. Dont even look for a third one....

For independant AV reviews, check *www.av-comparatives.org

And those of you recommending ZA, its using VET engine. Not that good, if you ask me.

Nod32 has the *best* heuristics in the AV industry check pro-active tests at *www.av-comparatives.org

Kaspersky has the best signatures...

The choice is yours... But one thing i can say confidently, no other AV can even TOUCH these two AVs..


----------



## MenTaLLyMenTaL (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for thst site, it makes NOD32 final.


----------



## __Virus__ (Dec 25, 2005)

i go with kalpik. One prob, if you could explain a bti more about "Nod32 has the *best* heuristics " i would be thankful. As i use kaspersky personal PRO ( took me months to get key  ) i am COMPLETELY satisfied with it


----------



## Biplav (Dec 25, 2005)

za av is useless.
i just installed it and sooner than i expected: removed it.
try this:
*www.misec.net/products/TrojanSimulator.zip
is a trojan simulator:dont worry it wont harm ur pc.
its for testing ur AV's strenght.
i had ZA and yes it detected it but not as a Trojan or virus but as an application trying to launch itself at the start of the computer everytime like yahoo msngr, deamon tools,nero check, za itself   .
It failed in detecting it as a trojan.
now i installed nod32 and it wont even allow me to download the file.
Nod32 is by far the best option if u want best security without compromising on the Ram.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 25, 2005)

__Virus__ said:
			
		

> i go with kalpik. One prob, if you could explain a bti more about "Nod32 has the *best* heuristics " i would be thankful. As i use kaspersky personal PRO ( took me months to get key  ) i am COMPLETELY satisfied with it


Heuristics is a technology which identifies new and unknown viruses. Most AV's require signatures or definitons to detect viruses. Even NOD32 does, but it has excellent heuristics. Suppose there is a new virus outbreak. The AV guys identify the virus and release signatures for it. Even though Kaspersky releases signatures almost every hour, even then you may not get those signatures for the latest virus before 1 or 2 hours. You are at a risk for those 2 hours... Heuristics although identify that virus without the need for signatures... Thats how it gives zero hour protection. NOD32 identified all those mytoob, zotob and sober varients without signatures...

Hope i explained it well! Actually i've done a lot of research on AV's and Firewalls... If any help needed, please ask!


----------



## anandk (Dec 25, 2005)

Biplav said:
			
		

> za av is useless.
> try this:
> *www.misec.net/products/TrojanSimulator.zip
> is a trojan simulator:dont worry it wont harm ur pc.
> ...



nice link biplav. i use zass, and have not been infected. but u r right, it did not detect it. i also have avast and avg as my secondary av. they too did not detect it. only trojanhunter and ewido detected it as 'the test trojansimulator file'. this led me to think that perhaps the av scanners r smarter than v think, and they know its the test trojan, and threfore do not want to identi5 it as one. nod32 must have detected it on its heurisics strength.

i too agree with most views above:
kav for definations strength. even bitdefender is good !
nod32 for arguably the best heuristics.
ultimately,  MenTaLLyMenTaL, u will have totry a few b4 u settle on one !

i tried almost all except norman, pclin among the top ones;
i prefer to use the triple defense layered zass.


----------



## invisible (Dec 25, 2005)

Biplav said:
			
		

> za av is useless.
> i just installed it and sooner than i expected: removed it.
> try this:
> *www.misec.net/products/TrojanSimulator.zip
> ...


u mighe have used ZA6 version  
tell me which antivirus is detecting this demo trojan?


----------



## invisible (Dec 25, 2005)

MenTaLLyMenTaL said:
			
		

> For ZA AV -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is for version 6 not for 5


----------



## kalpik (Dec 25, 2005)

invisible said:
			
		

> Biplav said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*img422.imageshack.us/img422/2566/untitled8ei.jpg


----------



## MenTaLLyMenTaL (Dec 25, 2005)

NOD32 doesnt give exact name of a malware. Mostly it gives NewHeur_PE. I think I'll switch to AntiVir again. Bitdefender is what I like very much but only thing that stops me from using it is it interferes with Opera.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ the NewHeur_PE detections are those via advanced heuristics. It will give name to stuff detected via signatures...


----------



## Sajeev (Dec 25, 2005)

Although I have never been infected by a virus, ....I have always been seaching for the best antivirus and firewall ..., I have tried Pc-cillin internet security 2005,Norton Internet security 2005,Zone alarm Internet security(AV+Firewall),Kaspersky Internet security 05 ....I thought I found it in kaspersky..........
As I type this Tsserv.exe is running in the background ....I realise ...I have failed ...,every forum I see this disscussion...... I see that name ......NOD32 ......I think its time for a switch


(I just finished Max pyane 2 for the second time I played it last jan04 for the first time...I just love this game & have not got out of that mood yet ..hence this dramatic post)


----------



## hsksattish (Dec 26, 2005)

Hey i too want to try out nod 32.But I also want to backup my norton virus definitions anyway.Will a normal backup of the virus definitions directory just work?


----------



## Biplav (Dec 26, 2005)

invisible said:
			
		

> Biplav said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



honestly speaking i dont get any of wat u are saying.
i think i mentioned nod32 didnt even allow me to download the file.
obviously then nod32 detected it .
yes i tried it on zap 6 and not 5.
y shud i use an outdated version for the latest tests?


----------



## MenTaLLyMenTaL (Dec 26, 2005)

kalpik said:
			
		

> ^^ the NewHeur_PE detections are those via advanced heuristics. It will give name to stuff detected via signatures...



It means it doesnt have its signatures uptodate and depends more on Heuristic techonology for detecting. The same files which i scanned with NOD32 were named properly by other AVs on virusscan.jotti.org

I want proper names coz it tells what kind of malware it is, what will happen if its run and how safe wud it be run it or for researching about it on net.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 26, 2005)

@hsksattish:yes,a normal backup will work perfect


----------



## kalpik (Dec 26, 2005)

@MentallyMental: You can submit those files to ESET (the company that owns NOD32, they will tell more about the file..


----------



## invisible (Dec 26, 2005)

I got the answer from other forum why ZA dint detect trojansimulator

Many antiviruses will not detect this  because they know that this is for simulation purpose.Only NOD32 detects this bcoz for its advertising purposes.All the other antivirus have not updated this trojansimulator in the virus definitions bcoz its of no use.Even AVG will not detect it which has been rated as the best AV in virus detection.U can PM me for more details.

Eventhen, Today i installed NOD32 and Sygate.
SYgate looked very bad to me .It looks like an old windows 95 application.and then it crashed for me every time i start it.I know that this doesnt happen on every computer but i got frustrated with it.I think both sygate and ZA firewalls are good.SO we may use any one.

ANd then i installed NOd32.After that i visited known crack sites which installs some http kind viruses when u browse.But nod32 dint detect any viruses when visiting cracks.** sites.

THen uninstalled both.and installed ZA again.
Now when visiting the same sites ZA detected those viruses superbly and also cleaned them so superbly.So i i lost all the faith in NOD32.

ZA takes  less resources than NOD32.(and also remember that it has both AV and FW,so no need to install another FW,the windows firewall is only for beginners,it protects only one way)
Here I m talking about ZA5 version not ZA6.

@Biplav
u said why shud i use outdated ZA5 version?
the answer is simple.WHy mnay people still use NAV2003?bcoz the latest vrsions are more resource hungry.Same applies to ZA6.ZA6 is a bit more resource hungry and also a bit buggy.The much stable and smooth bersion is ZA5.94.

Zone alarm (AV+FW) 5.94 link : *rapidshare.de/files/8281319/zaAvSetup_55_094_000.exe.html 

*img463.imageshack.us/img463/9445/syg1ii.jpg


----------



## kalpik (Dec 26, 2005)

> Many antiviruses will not detect this because they know that this is for simulation purpose.Only NOD32 detects this bcoz for its advertising purposes.All the other antivirus have not updated this trojansimulator in the virus definitions bcoz its of no use.Even AVG will not detect it which has been rated as the best AV in virus detection.U can PM me for more details.



You mean to say that AVs should stop detecting EICAR test virus too! Right???

And AVG is the best in virus detection??!! :roll:  :roll:  :roll:     

No Comments!!!


----------



## invisible (Dec 26, 2005)

kalpik said:
			
		

> And AVG is the best in virus detection??!! :roll:  :roll:  :roll:
> 
> No Comments!!!


some one in this forum said it.


----------



## Sajeev (Dec 26, 2005)

My Apologies to every one


----------



## kalpik (Dec 26, 2005)

Not the kinda info you will get on this forum... Please read the rules before posting...

Reporting...


----------



## Biplav (Dec 27, 2005)

AVG is not the best in virus detections:lets get that fact clear. 
if some site reviews avg as best in virus detections then the review is biased.
and i doubt za takes less resources than nod32.
but anyways ,on not detecting the trojan simulator well wat can i say.nod32 detects it for advertising purposes?????
symantec v10 detected it too.
and detect a trojan simulator for advertising>?????


----------

